# Kubota d1105 Rebuilt - now won't run



## Mike.R.B (Aug 17, 2020)

Hello all,

I have rebuild my D1105 engine due to worn cylinder rings. It's had a .5mm oversize rebore with .5mm oversize pistons and rings.
It will burst into life after turning over for a while (10 or 15 cranks), but will then cut out straight away. Then it will need turning over for a while again and then do the same.

When I turn it over after it cuts out, there is no smoke coming out of the exhaust ports at first, then more smoke on every crank until it fires then stops.
I've tried a different injector pump from another D1105 but it does the same thing.
Also tried a different lift pump and there is a good return flow to the tank.
All three injectors are spraying well when connected to the pump externally.
All timing marks have been checked, and reset.

I'm running out of ideas so any suggestions would be appreciated.
The engine kind of went to the bottom of the priority list so It's been a while since I did any work on it so I might have forgotten some information.


----------

